# Uber Officially Building Autonomous Test Track in Hazelwood (PA)



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

https://newsroom.uber.com/us-pennsylvania/growing-in-the-steel-city/

http://www.post-gazette.com/busines...-Coke-Works-in-Hazelwood/stories/201602230196

http://www.pghcitypaper.com/Blogh/a...neighborhood-some-question-benefits-to-locals

http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2016/02/24/uber-to-test-self-driving-cars-in-hazelwood/

From Pittsburgh Uber Newsroom:

Last year, we opened Uber's Advanced Technologies Center (ATC) in Pittsburgh. At the center, our teams are working on long-term technologies to advance our mission of bringing safe, reliable transportation to everyone, everywhere.

We love calling Pittsburgh home, a city with world-class research universities and engineers and a thriving technology community. It's why we're excited to announce that we are expanding in Pittsburgh. Over the next few months we will break ground on an additional ATC research facility at the Almono Development in the Hazelwood neighborhood of Pittsburgh. Our facility will be in place temporarily, as the Regional Industrial Development Corporation (RIDC) prepares the land for long-term housing and office development.

*"The vision of Almono has been to create a world class sustainable development that extends the commercial impact of the region's major research centers. The partnership announced today is the first major step in realizing the vision." *

*- Don Smith, President, Regional Industrial Development Corporation, on behalf of the Almono Partnership*

In Almono, we will renovate the historic train roundhouse building, construct new temporary test roadways, and develop a green space area along Tecumseh Street. We will work closely with the Almono Partnership on the design and construction of future roads in the area.

*"The investments we're making in Pittsburgh today are key to the long-term future of transportation. Self-driving technology has the potential to drastically cut down on accidents and congestion while making transportation even more affordable and convenient for everyone. The adoption of this technology at scale is likely still many years off, but the Steel City is a terrific place to invest now and in the future." *

*- John Bares, Director, Uber Advanced Technologies Center*

We are working with community leaders and public officials as we finalize the details for Uber's investment in the Almono district, and look forward to our ongoing growth in Pittsburgh.

*"Pittsburgh is a leader in developing cutting edge technology that serves the world. We are pleased to collaborate with companies like Uber pursuing the betterment of cities."*

*- William Peduto, Mayor of Pittsburgh*

Technology has changed the way we live, work and move in ways that even 10 years ago may have seemed impossible. From safer cars to less congestion, we're excited to see what impact the future of technology and transportation can have on our cities.

*About Almono*
A partnership of the Benedum Foundation, Heinz Endowments, RK Mellon Foundation and RIDC to develop a sustainable riverfront community with significant economic impact.

*About RIDC*
The mission of the Regional Industrial Development Corporation of Southwestern Pennsylvania is to catalyze and support economic growth and high quality job creation through real estate development and finance of projects that advance the public interest. Through public, private and institutional partnerships, RIDC develops real estate to ensure the region can capture emerging and existing growth opportunities across diverse industry sectors.

_Also posted in Pittsburgh thread (__Here__)_


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The good thing about not having a driver in those cars when they cause an accident(and they will because no robot will be able to safely differentiate a construction zone) is they can't blame the drivers anymore.


----------

